# Looking for a past Spirit Ball hack



## Death Wraith (Mar 23, 2006)

A couple years ago I came across a hack for the good old Spirit Ball. Not just for mouth movement but also adding in LED spots (and maybe there was a Prop-1 involved?) Anyway the thing had pictures and was pretty well done. Am I crazy or did this how-to really exist somewhere? Can anybody help? I'd like to do this project over the winter.

DW


----------



## spinman1949 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Is this it?*

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=12615&highlight=spirit+ball+hack


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Found this one:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=4791&highlight=spirit+ball+hack


----------



## Death Wraith (Mar 23, 2006)

Thanks for the help, but I've already checked those two out. I have a couple hundred Halloween bookmarks in my browser so I'm gonna start going through those and hope I saved it. Anybody else?


----------



## CAH (Sep 8, 2009)

I have the same spirit ball and found the hack for this under Spirit Ball Hack by Vlad. I also wanted mine to say whatever I wanted. My husband, the electronics guy, got the color organ but could not get it to work. When I tried putting it back together, no sound came out at all but the mouth still moved so I put a tape recorder behind the ball on a table and the repeated message kept the head and mnouth moving. It was not synchronized but you really could not tell. If you do have luck hacking yours, please post so I can give it another try!


----------

